# burnt soup salvation?



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

i haven't done this for literally ages, but i was on the phone with a co workers emergency and the split peas i was cooking for split pea and ham soup burnt...ever so slightly(is that like being a little bit poisoned, or a little bit pregnant?..you either are are you're not)..anyway, no matter the reason, it is ever so burnt...the peas did not get to the point of sticking to the bottom, or browned or anything...just the slightest hint of that smell...it is so unmistakeable...first thing i did was to dump the peas into another pot(no, i didn't scrape the bottom), and used a stick blender to puree it..... so this is what i have added so far..please don't roll your eyes, i'm embarrassed enough just being here...first off, brown sugar, then allspice, then tabasco, dry vermouth, cream, ham and shredded carrots and finally fresh orange zest...think it tastes okay, but i've tasted it a hundred times so my palate may be compromised, but i'm thinking maybe the cream disguised it just enough...finally, here is my question...will it be okay on the reheat?  i know that sometimes burnt food tastes fine as it cools, then surfaces again on the reheat...any suggestions? i have to go back in a few hours to do dinner service, so time is of the essence(isn't it always?)...i would never serve it burnt, that's all i know....if i have to throw it out, atleast the chickens will eat it...thanks all..

joey

oh, i have used peanut butter of all things when someone(not me) burnt a carne asada...any thoughts?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I have always peeled a couple of potatos and thrown them in. Don't use them, they will absorb some of the burned flavor.

hth

pan


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a 3-step program for when somthing burns, even a little bit:

1. Let contents cool.

2. With pot in hand, walk to trash can.

3. Dispose of the burnt stuff and start over.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

KYHeirloomer said:


> I have a 3-step program for when somthing burns, even a little bit:
> 
> 1. Let contents cool.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% but KY you forgot the 4th "To kick ones self."

Salt I may get out , pepper I may get out Burnt ! and peas yet,? NO WAY


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

panini said:


> I have always peeled a couple of potatos and thrown them in. Don't use them, they will absorb some of the burned flavor.
> 
> hth
> 
> pan


This sometime is used for salt reduction but not burnt taste


----------



## prairiechef (May 22, 2010)

Burnt soup = garbage.

Don't bother trying to save it. If it smells burnt... it's trash.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Sorry but there is no fix for burnt soup other than the garbage can.  There are numerous other errors that can be fixed but this isn't one of them.  I will never rid your soup of that smell or taste.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I was told once that a little peanut butter will help with a burnt flavor in a soup...unfortunately it tasted like burnt peanut butter in a soup. have to agree with the others..chuck it or just ignore the burn taste.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

thanks to you all for your input. i really do appreciate your time. what you ALL said did not come as any surprise..rather expected really. somehow i just thought that since we can build and man a space station, we could get the 'burnt' out of soup...go figure!. since i would probably end up tossing the whole pot anyway, i decided to 'noodle' with it a bit. i did however, make a back up soup first. so, this is what happened...before leaving for a very short break, i put some apple quarters into the chilling down soup, thinking it may add some sweetness. somewhere between driving back and forth, i thought perhaps instead of the traditional split pea and ham soup i started with, i could give it a caribbean spin. so i added nutmeg, honey, more orange zest, cream, hot sauce and spiced rum. seemed fine on the reheat so i went with it. garnished the soup with a dollop of vanilla youghurt, diced apples, and just a few shreds of carrots for color. the bowls and cups came back not only cleaned, but with finger marks on the sides...so go double figure!...in hindsight, it would have just been easier to give it to the chickens, but that somehow wasn't the point for me..i'm thinking that maybe it was the smoked ham in the soup that i was smelling???. while not the soup i wanted to originally serve, it did morph into something more than edible...would i do it again?, probably not, but it is somewhat gratifying to know sometimes, just sometimes(especially after a 17 hour day)that murphy takes a day off! now, if i could just do something about the color!!...thanks again all..

joey


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

You rock, girl! Good job.

But the truth is, Murphy was an optomist. Finagle's Corrollary says, _anything that can go wrong already has; you just didn't notice yet!_

So, for however long it lasts, revel in your blindness. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Here is a great article from Chef Pete on fixing kitchen disasters. http://www.cheftalk.com/wiki/when-things-go-wrong-a-guide-to-fixing-kitchen-disasters


----------

